# ID this Zoanthid



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no idea what this Yellow Skirted zoa is next to the Fruitloops? I think it may be called a sunflower, it sure looks like it. I know its not eagle eyes, they are close but look way better IMO.


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

Look like whammin watermelon


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I always believed is the most beautiful of Eagle eyes zoas you can find..


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the watermelons as well and yeah they have the same pattern but the colours are totally different. 

I just think calling them eagle eyes is a waste when they are like 100x nicer. Bah maybe your right, you would know Alex.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

I agree, it is looks like Whammin WaterMelon. I've always liked them although I like the Eagle Eye just as much.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its not a watermelon.

This is a watermelon zoa



The polyps are way shorter than mine and Watermelons are green and red with purple centers.

Mine are Long Yellow skirts with rusty orange eye and brownish center with a yellow spot.

Bah it doesn't matter anyways lol.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

how about a pic of your seduction paly?!?!


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

never noticed the yellow spot. The rest doesn't really matter as watermelon are very adaptable and can morph significantly to light/water flow. Longer tentacles occur is higher current areas and many well known zoa's seem to evolve them once they have been in caativity for long periods. The other colors, well I guess the pic is not good cause it still looks green to me but the yellow mouth, thats interesting. I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

teemee said:


> how about a pic of your seduction paly?!?!


I need to break out my actual camera for that. My phone doesn't do it justice. Not bad on the rest of the tank though.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Tristan said:


> I need to break out my actual camera for that. My phone doesn't do it justice. Not bad on the rest of the tank though.


it's that nice?! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

They kinda look like a morphed version of these, just with a gellow morph in the centre
http://www.zoanthids.com/product_in...id=50&osCsid=72cfa71e4702504e64f93e89d4c422a2


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol it looks like you guys are not convince is a Eagle Eye zoa


----------

